# Hello everyone!! :) *pics included*



## DressageLove (Apr 6, 2010)

My name is Hannah, I lease a 17 year old TB named Phin. As you might be able to tell from my username, I love dressage! I'm a recently converted hunter rider.  

I'm 17 and graduating high school in June, then going to college for pre-vet. I thought I'd join this forum to talk to other horsey people and hopefully learn from more experienced people.  Oh and I also love horse racing, I'm new into that passion as well.  

Heeeeeeeeere's Phin!




























ETA: Oops, big pictures. Sorry!!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

very nice!

welcome to the forum!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

welcome 
Phin is cute  
I am also graduating this year -scary-


----------



## DressageLove (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you both of you!!


----------

